# What are these retainers for? 1965



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm cleaning up the engine compartment of my 1965 GTO. I'm trying to keep whatever is original and clean up all the stuff that has been added over the years. There are two plastic snap clips that have been there at least since I bought the car in 1987. They look like they are to hold wires or tubing but there was nothing in them when I got the car. I can't find a good resource for factory looking engine compartments for 1965. Any ideas? Thanks for the help.

Yes, I know my Optima battery is not period correct.:grin2:


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Those are not in a factory location. 
No hoses and/or wires were run across the top of the core support.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is an image from ultimate GTO of a 65 showing the same clips in the engine compartment, May be used for windshield washer fluid tubing.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

O5 may be correct on this. 
I always thought they were tucked under the top.
Further investigation needed


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

05GTO said:


> Here is an image from ultimate GTO of a 65 showing the same clips in the engine compartment, May be used for windshield washer fluid tubing.


I see. Great picture. Thank you both for the replies. I don't think I have ever had the washer fluid container. However, there is a tube from the pump that ends near the battery. Probably broken or cut off there at some point. Where is the washer fluid reservoir supposed to be located on a 65?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a 65 with a washer bottle, I think this is the correct location.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> O5 may be correct on this.
> I always thought they were tucked under the top.
> Further investigation needed


Wait a minute. So in the far corner of my picture, that black bottle with the snap top. Is that the washer fluid reservoir? That has always been hooked up as a coolant overflow bottle in my car. That is not correct is it? If that is the washer bottle, why did they put it so far away from the washer pump?


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

05GTO said:


> Here is a 65 with a washer bottle, I think this is the correct location.


Thanks again. Another great picture! Is the washer fluid that black plastic bottle or the glass bottle on the inner fender?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Both actually. Stock would have been the black plastic jug. The glass bottle was an option for windshield cleaning solution to be added to the plastic jug. This was in the days before windshield cleaning solution came in a gallon jug at your local auto zone. You would normally add just water to the plastic jug. Then add the cleaning solution to the jug. Again, the glass bottle was optional and very few cars had them.

As to the best of my failing memories lol.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The glass bottle was a concentrated detergent/cleaner that you poured into the black washer bottle,


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

O52 said:


> Both actually. Stock would have been the black plastic jug. The glass bottle was an option for windshield cleaning solution to be added to the plastic jug. This was in the days before windshield cleaning solution came in a gallon jug at your local auto zone. You would normally add just water to the plastic jug. Then add the cleaning solution to the jug. Again, the glass bottle was optional and very few cars had them.
> 
> As to the best of my failing memories lol.





05GTO said:


> The glass bottle was a concentrated detergent/cleaner that you poured into the black washer bottle,


Thank you both again. So that is what the two holes are for in the passenger side inner fender. I thought they were plugged holes from some past experiment of a prior owner.

:surprise:


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Was there an overflow bottle option for engine coolant in 65?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

michaelfind said:


> Was there an overflow bottle option for engine coolant in 65?


The glass bottle you see on the fender well is the windshield washer fluid bottle installed by GM and used to hold windshield fluid to refill the windshield washer fluid jug.

The windshield washer jug/bracket are separate items and should bolt to the radiator support - you should see the 2 holes.

Seems that all of these items are available as repop's and/or original on Ebay.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

michaelfind said:


> Was there an overflow bottle option for engine coolant in 65?



No. That didn't come along until 73 for the A bodies. If you maintain the proper radiator level _and_ don't have any overheating issues, you won't need one.

Some like them for the peace of mind but I've never had or needed one.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

FWIW; 
Had to re-examine one of my friends '65s to refresh my memory loss, below show the correct factory V8 model washer pump/jug hose layout. 
This applies to '65 &'66 and possibly later.

I should have checked my notes before chiming in as I had all this on file and forgot about it.(Pic5)
All factory hoses have a plastic splice near the DS fender just before the battery, see (PIC6) 
This was a way to simply add the longer hose needed for V8 models. Also note the correct factory hose clip(Pic 6)

Remember the L6 models have the washer fluid jug on the DS with battery on the PS. (OPPOSITE V8 Configuration) 

To be clear the Plastic container is a Washer Fluid JUG while the Fluid Concentrate is the JAR. 
Last 2 pics are from my 6 cyl '66.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Using the Washer Fl Jug for an overflow is an old Drag Racers trick.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> FWIW;
> Had to re-examine one of my friends '65s to refresh my memory loss, below show the correct factory V8 model washer pump/jug hose layout.
> This applies to '65 &'66 and possibly later.
> 
> ...





GTOJUNIOR said:


> Using the Washer Fl Jug for an overflow is an old Drag Racers trick.


Thank you for the responses. Great pictures too. This solves the mystery for me. I'm pretty sure this old car was visiting the drag strip regularly before I found it sitting in a ladies back yard many years ago. Since I plan to make a few passes myself someday, I may keep the set up for overflow and just run a blind tube through the retainers to give a stock appearance. Now that I have some better pictures to guide me, I can get that more or less stock appearance back.

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------

